# Put in an offer for a house



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Lets see what happens :lol:


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

How exciting! Your own little piece of Australia.

Are you bidding against anyone else? We ended up putting in sealed bids...was a nervous wreck by the end of it.

Dolly


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Dolly said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
> 
> How exciting! Your own little piece of Australia.
> 
> ...


Not at the mo - only bid..... we shall see - I am a little ambivalent as its pointless having the $$$ in the bank with such a low interest rate and seeing I'm renting for a BOMB - Why the hell not just buy something and be done with it.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Good luck, keep checking the listing online, sometimes the ad changes to 'under contract' and that means you've got it. eace:



Halo said:


> Lets see what happens :lol:


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

amaslam said:


> Good luck, keep checking the listing online, sometimes the ad changes to 'under contract' and that means you've got it. eace:


Only have to think about the next 10-15% drop in the property price


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Congratulations Halo, we only just moved into our house a coupla weeks ago, really quick was the process too!

Hope you get it! :thumb:


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Congratulations Halo, we only just moved into our house a coupla weeks ago, really quick was the process too!
> 
> Hope you get it! :thumb:


Did you get a good price.....?

Damm you have many stars


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Did you get a good price.....?
> 
> Damm you have many stars


I've been a good girl lol :lol:

Yeah, we settled on $412 for a 4 bed bungalow- needs loads a work done though, which is what we were after anyway.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> I've been a good girl lol :lol:
> 
> Yeah, we settled on $412 for a 4 bed bungalow- needs loads a work done though, which is what we were after anyway.


Bungalow  ----> Ozzi house


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Bungalow  ----> Ozzi house


I know, think they call a bungalow here a shed :lol:


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

interplanetjanet said:


> Congrats and good luck!


Looks like its all going SOUTH -> Like the fox said after he didn't get the grapes.... The property price will plummet anyway...


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow, I've only just seen your post, that's great news! Best to invest now. We found that it was a great time despite the credit crunch. Benefited from lower prices, lower interest rates and 1st time buyer grant! Yippee!!
Good luck with the bid, it's a horrible process! Where abouts are you buying?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

British Kiwi said:


> Wow, I've only just seen your post, that's great news! Best to invest now. We found that it was a great time despite the credit crunch. Benefited from lower prices, lower interest rates and 1st time buyer grant! Yippee!!
> Good luck with the bid, it's a horrible process! Where abouts are you buying?


Thinking from Cheltenham->Edithvale area


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Pretty decent to get in there, not expecting 10-15% drop for that as it's got both growth and not so high that it drops alot. I think areas upto Bonbeach are pretty safe for that. Closer to water the more stable they should be. As usual don't buy the cheapest property or the most expensive on the street as they always have trouble selling later without alot of effort. 

What's the situation supply side? Any signficant number selling due to mortgage pressure?



Halo said:


> Thinking from Cheltenham->Edithvale area


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

Halo said:


> Thinking from Cheltenham->Edithvale area


No idea where that is. Is Cheltenham as posh as it is back in the UK?


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

I've been watching the listings since we bought our house in Bonbeach (made the offer in November, moved in in January), and so far the market hasn't seemed to drop at all. In fact, I think we were quite lucky to find the house we did at the price we did, because I haven't seen anything comparable that's close in price since. Perhaps it's a different story as the price and house size goes up, though. We're first time home owners and bought a very modest 3br house.


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Cheltenham, posh?????
Are you having a laugh? I lived there for 3 years befor moving to Oz, and even though some of it is nice, i think there are much nicer places to live than Cheltenham!!

Seriously, the place is over-rated, mate. Woefully expensive, and a bit stuck-up itself, imo.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Cheltenham is in NO-Way posh - Its Sandringham's poor cousin  BUT Unlike the UK, everyone is of a similar social standing in your neighborhood (baring the odd road/person) - Very refreshing.


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

Doh, can you tell I have never been to Cheltenham! I think you've probably hit the nail on the head NM about the people, I think they give the impression it is a posh area, hence my impression! Glad you like the area though Halo. We moved to Chirnside Park and it is a lovely area and everyone seems to be nice too.


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

If Cheltenham is Sandringham's poor cousin, then I guess Bonbeach is a ghetto. To be honest, I don't see any differences in the areas except house prices and how close you are to town and to the beach. They're all pretty nice areas.


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

interplanetjanet said:


> If Cheltenham is Sandringham's poor cousin, then I guess Bonbeach is a ghetto. To be honest, I don't see any differences in the areas except house prices and how close you are to town and to the beach. They're all pretty nice areas.


Sorry, now confused, are we talking about Oz towns or UK towns?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Oz towns :yo:



British Kiwi said:


> Sorry, now confused, are we talking about Oz towns or UK towns?


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

British Kiwi said:


> Sorry, now confused, are we talking about Oz towns or UK towns?


:lol: I'm amazed at how many oz towns are named after uk ones!


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> :lol: I'm amazed at how many oz towns are named after uk ones!


Tell me about it, and it seems that they are the opposite of their UK counterparts. Croydon here is totally the opposite to the london version. I actually feel safe on the train!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

British Kiwi said:


> Tell me about it, and it seems that they are the opposite of their UK counterparts. Croydon here is totally the opposite to the london version. I actually feel safe on the train!


:lol:
I haven't used any public transport here yet - i think uk public transport put me off for life!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> :lol:
> I haven't used any public transport here yet - i think uk public transport put me off for life!


Its just as bad in Melbourne


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Its just as bad in Melbourne



Yeah i figured that one out!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

interplanetjanet said:


> If Cheltenham is Sandringham's poor cousin, then I guess Bonbeach is a ghetto. To be honest, I don't see any differences in the areas except house prices and how close you are to town and to the beach. They're all pretty nice areas.


You're American so I will forgive you for not being observant :lol:

Jokes aside.... there are VAST differences between the area's and the % bogan who still reside there, the shopping experience and feel are worlds apart.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> You're American so I will forgive you for not being observant :lol:
> 
> Jokes aside.... there are VAST differences between the area's and the % bogan who still reside there, the shopping experience and feel are worlds apart.



Mm..bogans - they are everywhere - also have you noticed the mullet is in fashion here within the bogan culture  or what about the kids who have the long strand of thin ponytail from the bottom of the hair line at the back of the head - i remember that being in fashion back home in the early 80's :yuck:


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Mm..bogans - they are everywhere - also have you noticed the mullet is in fashion here within the bogan culture  or what about the kids who have the long strand of thin ponytail from the bottom of the hair line at the back of the head - i remember that being in fashion back home in the early 80's :yuck:


Things is Luv - You live in a State where that's deemed to be high-fashion. :tongue:


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Things is Luv - You live in a State where that's deemed to be high-fashion. :tongue:


It's horrendous up here for it, i've never seen anything like it (apart from the 80's)

People think i'm exaggerating when i go on about 80's Australia


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> It's horrendous up here for it, i've never seen anything like it (apart from the 80's)
> 
> People think i'm exaggerating when i go on about 80's Australia


You're not..... Its the one thing that REALLY bugs me about OZ. That and online-shopping.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> You're not..... Its the one thing that REALLY bugs me about OZ. That and online-shopping.


Another thing that bugs me is that you don't get to know your neighbours here in Oz, everyone moves around too much and there are rentals everywhere. I really miss that about home, we had amazing neighbours - in the whole street! Then there's the whole issue of non daylight savings here in QLD - it's dark every night by 6 pm without fail, even in summer and it drives me bonkers.

That's why i say it's like 'I am Legend' in Oz!:lol:


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Another thing that bugs me is that you don't get to know your neighbours here in Oz, everyone moves around too much and there are rentals everywhere. I really miss that about home, we had amazing neighbours - in the whole street! Then there's the whole issue of non daylight savings here in QLD - it's dark every night by 6 pm without fail, even in summer and it drives me bonkers.
> 
> That's why i say it's like 'I am Legend' in Oz!:lol:


Melbourne is a little different with proper seasons.... Which I like. As for renting... Yup, this is a problem BUT its not so bad in the burbs here in Melbourne with people stay for fixed periods. 
:focus:
Not sure if I want to buy a house now in the climate - Might DUMP 30% soon.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Melbourne is a little different with proper seasons.... Which I like. As for renting... Yup, this is a problem BUT its not so bad in the burbs here in Melbourne with people staying for fixed periods.
> :focus:
> Not sure if I want to buy a house now in the climate - Might DUMP 30% soon.


Ha - was wondering when someone was gonna use the wee 'back to topic' smilie hee he.

How'd it go with the bid? Any news yet? Or have i missed a new post from you updating?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Ha - was wondering when someone was gonna use the wee 'back to topic' smilie hee he.
> 
> How'd it go with the bid? Any news yet? Or have i missed a new post from you updating?


Still going on... Just not sure if I want to buy anymore... House prices are inflated although it has dipped in the past year.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Still going on... Just not sure if I want to buy anymore... House prices are inflated although it has dipped in the past year.


Mm.. we were the same tbh but went with it in the end, though we are still going home when we've done 2 years here, so have to get cracking with the house - everything needs done to it. 

You think you'll stay longer than 2 years? You do sound a wee bit more settled than you did before.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Mm.. we were the same tbh but went with it in the end, though we are still going home when we've done 2 years here, so have to get cracking with the house - everything needs done to it.
> 
> You think you'll stay longer than 2 years? You do sound a wee bit more settled than you did before.


Nah, we are not going back. The kids love it and if you look past all the crap bits its still a good place to raise a family. (I don't want my kids growing up in the UK) - Saying that I would like them to do their A-Levels there to experience culture first hand and let them choose.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

What stats are you depending on for the -30% as there hasn't been -30% in any year since 2001 (for Cheltenham) and long term trend says +9.4%.



Halo said:


> Melbourne is a little different with proper seasons.... Which I like. As for renting... Yup, this is a problem BUT its not so bad in the burbs here in Melbourne with people stay for fixed periods.
> :focus:
> Not sure if I want to buy a house now in the climate - Might DUMP 30% soon.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Nah, we are not going back. The kids love it and if you look past all the crap bits its still a good place to raise a family. (I don't want my kids growing up in the UK) - Saying that I would like them to do their A-Levels there to experience culture first hand and let them choose.


I have issues with the kids growing up in Oz, also the kids don't like it here (mostly my almost 11 year old, he is desperate to go home, see his mates and misses his grannies too) My 6 year old misses home too but would adjust i would say, he misses the footie. Daughter is only 2.5 so doesn't care otherwise 

Nothing really against Oz as a country, just don't want the kids growing up to be aussies, if that makes any sense!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> I have issues with the kids growing up in Oz, also the kids don't like it here (mostly my almost 11 year old, he is desperate to go home, see his mates and misses his grannies too) My 6 year old misses home too but would adjust i would say, he misses the footie. Daughter is only 2.5 so doesn't care otherwise
> 
> Nothing really against Oz as a country, just don't want the kids growing up to be aussies, if that makes any sense!


Both my kids are young so its all good. I know what you mean:
BUT
1. You as a parent can give them the reality
2. They will learn to love it - Outdoors etc
3. They can always go home.
4. Perhaps you need to live in Melbourne


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Scots:

The 6 yr old and 2.5 yr old probably will be Aussie (I was 6 when I went to the USA), not much to prevent that, you can fill 'em full of Celtic culture, send 'em to Glaswegian class every Sat, and sing the praises of St. Andrew every morning, but still they'll be surrounded by Aussies the rest of the time. The 11 yr old will be a mix, old enough to absorb Scottishness and Aussieness, but mature enough to decide which bits to keep or not. 

Unless you move back to Scotland in the next few years, the younger ones will adopt the norms of their surrounding culture, that'll be normal for them. If all of you moved to Scotland when the youngest is 20 then the younger ones will have to adjust to Scotland (culture shock for them) and the oldest one not so much. 

BTW I hear much the same from Asian parents and South Asian parents so it's not a unique feeling at all. 

This would make a really good new thread and I'm sure lots of fun discussion (maybe even some heated discussion).

OK, gotta brandish the :focus:



scottishcelts said:


> I have issues with the kids growing up in Oz, also the kids don't like it here (mostly my almost 11 year old, he is desperate to go home, see his mates and misses his grannies too) My 6 year old misses home too but would adjust i would say, he misses the footie. Daughter is only 2.5 so doesn't care otherwise
> 
> Nothing really against Oz as a country, just don't want the kids growing up to be aussies, if that makes any sense!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

amaslam said:


> Hi Scots:
> 
> The 6 yr old and 2.5 yr old probably will be Aussie (I was 6 when I went to the USA), not much to prevent that, you can fill 'em full of Celtic culture, send 'em to Glaswegian class every Sat, and sing the praises of St. Andrew every morning, but still they'll be surrounded by Aussies the rest of the time. The 11 yr old will be a mix, old enough to absorb Scottishness and Aussieness, but mature enough to decide which bits to keep or not.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that amaslam, some very good point made there.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Both my kids are young so its all good. I know what you mean:
> BUT
> 1. You as a parent can give them the reality
> 2. They will learn to love it - Outdoors etc
> ...


You might be right about Melbourne - and all good valid points Halo. 

Somedays i think maybe we should have gone to Greece!


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> You might be right about Melbourne - and all good valid points Halo.
> 
> Somedays i think maybe we should have gone to Greece!


Melbourne is definately the place to be. Not perfect, but is closer to British/European culture than probably the most of the country. As for going to Greece... move to Melbourne!! Melbourne has the highest population of Greeks outside of Athens!!!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Scots, if you'd gone to Greece then the kids would be speaking Glaswegian with a Greek accent :laugh: and your youngest might even speak Greek with her older siblings when they don't want Mom to know :gossip:

They'd go, you know what? Briki Gyro Kali Orexi Kolatsio Nicholas Ha Ha Ha ...
and you'll be 

OK, :focus:



British Kiwi said:


> Melbourne is definately the place to be. Not perfect, but is closer to British/European culture than probably the most of the country. As for going to Greece... move to Melbourne!! Melbourne has the highest population of Greeks outside of Athens!!!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

amaslam said:


> Scots, if you'd gone to Greece then the kids would be speaking Glaswegian with a Greek accent :laugh: and your youngest might even speak Greek with her older siblings when they don't want Mom to know :gossip:
> 
> They'd go, you know what? Briki Gyro Kali Orexi Kolatsio Nicholas Ha Ha Ha ...
> and you'll be
> ...


Lol - you got a point there amaslam :lol:

So, do you consider yourself American amaslam? - just a question that relates to me and my kids growing up here!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, I do. 

I'm 35, Asian descent.

Of that:
6 yrs in Asia (first 6)
23 yrs in the USA
6 yrs in Australia

Not hard to see where the majority of my life experiences come from. 

To be honest I could not live in my birth country, I can't read or write the language, I do not have any professional standing there, no contacts from which to get a livelihood. Not to mention that I would be utterly utterly bored by having tea all the time and having to 'bribe' officials to get simple things done (like get a phone line). I don't even know how to 'bribe'

Believe me, there are many countries I can live in before I could live my birth country.

****
Here's a pretty easy way to find out what 'Nationality' one considers oneself first, ask: "What language do you dream in?"

When you are thinking about something and you need to give an answer what language and accent is in your head FIRST. 

My parents have a completely different answer than me. If your youngest one does learn Glaswegian there's a good chance it will be with an Aussie accent (Aussie accented Glaswegian). 

I know this because my sister was the exact same age as your youngest and to this day I still have better native language pronunciation than her (and she actually tries while for me it's just natural).

Your oldest is right at that 'border' age for accents. I have a close friend who is Thai, he moved to the US when he was 12 and lives there to this day, but he always speaks with Thai accented English. Quite smart, did his Masters degree, but the accent never changes. I think your oldest will have the strongest of the Scot accent and it may or may not stay with him for life (you'll know better when he's 20).




scottishcelts said:


> Lol - you got a point there amaslam :lol:
> 
> So, do you consider yourself American amaslam? - just a question that relates to me and my kids growing up here!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

amaslam said:


> Yes, I do.
> 
> I'm 35, Asian descent.
> 
> ...



Mm... yip, great way to think about things, i'll have to try to juggle things around a bit in my head :juggle:

Great advice though amaslam - as per usual! :clap2:


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Another thing that bugs me is that you don't get to know your neighbours here in Oz, everyone moves around too much and there are rentals everywhere. I really miss that about home, we had amazing neighbours - in the whole street!


Think it depends on where you live. 

We know most of our neighbours and there have been several parties down the road since we've been here [need a smiley for hangover  ]. We have renters over the road but they've been there for over a year and seem really settled.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

amaslam said:


> To be honest I could not live in my birth country, I can't read or write the language, I do not have any professional standing there, no contacts from which to get a livelihood. Not to mention that I would be utterly utterly bored by having tea all the time and having to 'bribe' officials to get simple things done (like get a phone line). I don't even know how to 'bribe'
> 
> Believe me, there are many countries I can live in before I could live my birth country.
> 
> ...


amaslam, that was spot on.. exactly what we do here.. minus the tea but one of the many reasons why we want to leave this place.. we realised while getting our marriage registered, India is soo not for us. though My aunt just stood for elections is some constituency and won, but these people dont make the govt., the ones below them are like sharks, that too hungry ones 

I too worry about kids not growing up with Indian culture but that is the last thing I need to worry about.. right now there are other things on my mind


----------



## francist (May 11, 2009)

looking for a 2 bed house near Liberty Grove, Sydney 2138


----------



## Pep (May 15, 2009)

My husband and I are south African, left there in 2000, lived in Switzerland for 6 years, where our 2 children were born, then moved to the UK and have been here for 3 years. My hubbie and I are 100% South African, our oldest considers herself Swiss and the youngest British (accent and all) - but all in all it works. We teach them what we think they NEED to know about our culture and let them run with the other traditions that they come up against. It works. I am sure when we move to Australia they will eventually become more Australian, but they will also bring something from their beginnings with them. And of course my husband and I both being South African keeps the majority culture at South African.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Pep said:


> And of course my husband and I both being South African keeps the majority culture at South African.


Can you define that?


----------



## Pep (May 15, 2009)

Difficult to explain - it means that as we are both South African, and lived there together, we are still pretty much the same as we were when living there, same values and ideals. It means that even though we live in different countries, we are still very much the same as we were 10 years ago. Does that help?
Basically what I was getting at is that even if the children grow up as Australian with the accent and all, they will always be South African.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Pep said:


> Difficult to explain - it means that as we are both South African, and lived there together, we are still pretty much the same as we were when living there, same values and ideals. It means that even though we live in different countries, we are still very much the same as we were 10 years ago. Does that help?
> Basically what I was getting at is that even if the children grow up as Australian with the accent and all, they will always be South African.


Yes and No.... 
Yes I understand and wished it was different (remember most South Africans migrate for reasons other than economics) but I was curious as to what you think defines a South African... Spent many years there and and due the odd mix I'm interested in your view. (Perhaps a new topic is in order as my house hunting is back on again.


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

Halo said:


> YPerhaps a new topic is in order as my house hunting is back on again.


Sorry to hear that Halo! We didn't get ours first time round, pretty much sucks having to house hunt again. What happened?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

British Kiwi said:


> Sorry to hear that Halo! We didn't get ours first time round, pretty much sucks having to house hunt again. What happened?


They did not accept what I was willing to pay... Its my first house here so it does not have to be 100% as I am still on a learning curve.... Looking East now. I have three months to find something or I have to rent again


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

Halo said:


> They did not accept what I was willing to pay... Its my first house here so it does not have to be 100% as I am still on a learning curve.... Looking East now. I have three months to find something or I have to rent again


We had that problem. The real estate agent tried to get us to go higher, but we just didn't think it was worth more money! Then we found a house which suited our needs better so worked out for the best. I must say I love the eastern suburbs. Don't know quite why as I've not really been to the western suburbs or anywhere else. We're pretty close to Lilydale lake which is great for walks and as we have a new puppy (she's gorgeous) that's great. Plus we are near Healesville Sanctuary which is fab! Have you ever been? Your kids would love it. You get to feed the roos (without having to pay more like at Melbourne Zoo).


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

British Kiwi said:


> We had that problem. The real estate agent tried to get us to go higher, but we just didn't think it was worth more money! Then we found a house which suited our needs better so worked out for the best. I must say I love the eastern suburbs. Don't know quite why as I've not really been to the western suburbs or anywhere else. We're pretty close to Lilydale lake which is great for walks and as we have a new puppy (she's gorgeous) that's great. Plus we are near Healesville Sanctuary which is fab! Have you ever been? Your kids would love it. You get to feed the roos (without having to pay more like at Melbourne Zoo).


To far out  - Thinking Ringwood/Mitcham area - Yup, been there numerous time (very expensive IMHO)
(PS The West stink for the most part)


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

Halo said:


> To far out  - Thinking Ringwood/Mitcham area - Yup, been there numerous time (very expensive IMHO)
> (PS The West stink for the most part)


Ringwood is a good place, well kind of nice. But great for commuting. Not too far from the city and not too far from the country! Currently takes me 50 mins to get to work on the train, plus time for getting to the bus and then the station. Part of me thinks would be better to live closer to the city, but it's better here for when we start a family.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

British Kiwi said:


> Ringwood is a good place, well kind of nice. But great for commuting. Not too far from the city and not too far from the country! Currently takes me 50 mins to get to work on the train, plus time for getting to the bus and then the station. Part of me thinks would be better to live closer to the city, but it's better here for when we start a family.


LOL, define "kind of nice"


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

Halo said:


> LOL, define "kind of nice"


I haven't really explored the whole of Ringwood, hence don't want to make a full judgement. But it is a good location as it's on the junction for the Eastlink so great to get to the coast. Easy access to the city by train and car. Eastlands is not a bad shopping centre and Doncaster shopping centre is pretty close (and very nice!) I believe there's some good open spaces, but I haven't really explored them too much. Some of the streets don't look to good but I expect that is the case with all places.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

British Kiwi said:


> I haven't really explored the whole of Ringwood, hence don't want to make a full judgement. But it is a good location as it's on the junction for the Eastlink so great to get to the coast. Easy access to the city by train and car. Eastlands is not a bad shopping centre and Doncaster shopping centre is pretty close (and very nice!) I believe there's some good open spaces, but I haven't really explored them too much. Some of the streets don't look to good but I expect that is the case with all places.


Exactly how I feel..... Trick is not to pick the crap streets  Then again, I'm sure it can't be worse than most area's in the UK


----------



## ashlea2710 (Jun 12, 2009)

Good luck we have just bought our first house in melbourne !! Hope it all works out for you 
Karen


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

ashlea2710 said:


> Good luck we have just bought our first house in melbourne !! Hope it all works out for you
> Karen


Where did you end up buying?


----------



## ashlea2710 (Jun 12, 2009)

Halo said:


> Where did you end up buying?


We rented for a year in Wantirna south ,but we ended up buying in Montrose just going up the mountain !! Where are you heading for ??
Karen


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

ashlea2710 said:


> We rented for a year in Wantirna south ,but we ended up buying in Montrose just going up the mountain !! Where are you heading for ??
> Karen


Not fussed...... Just want a place to call home for a few years while I find my feet.
Looking at Aspendale down south - Ringwood east and Point Cook (real cheap but sound) out west  - Thing is I still own property on the UK and I can only get around $100k together for a deposit at this moments as other money is tied up... So I may go cheap and assess if you know what I mean?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Point Cook is practically in the middle of nowhere...there's a reason why housing is cheap :lol: But, some people like that aspect. There's not a lot going on on that side of the bay. I like Aspendale, we had friends who lived there, just opposite the train station....20 paces and they were on the beach!

Dolly


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Point Cook is practically in the middle of nowhere...there's a reason why housing is cheap :lol: But, some people like that aspect. There's not a lot going on on that side of the bay. I like Aspendale, we had friends who lived there, just opposite the train station....20 paces and they were on the beach!
> 
> Dolly


Yup but its Zone1 and close to the city and is a growing area - decent investment....... I have young kids and I'm not on the beach everyday (YET)... perhaps stay there a few years with no stress. Who knows  - There are very few crap places in Melbourne.....


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Yup but its Zone1 and close to the city and is a growing area - decent investment....... I have young kids and I'm not on the beach everyday (YET)... perhaps stay there a few years with no stress. Who knows  - There are very few crap places in Melbourne.....


You've changed your tune Halo :tongue1: Thought Melbourne was crap with no culture!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> You've changed your tune Halo :tongue1: Thought Melbourne was crap with no culture!


Never ever said it was crap.... I have always said OZ is a cultural desert and Melbourne is the best of the lot. Why must I live here and throw away rent? I need to be here for a few years more so why not invest... take a chance?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

You're right. If you're here for a few years, it's silly to rent. At least your property will go up in value by the time you leave. Also, and this is just a personal thing, to have somewhere that you can call yours is a huge step towards feeling settled. Renting is good, and we had a nice rental, but I never really felt 'settled'. And it is closer to the CBD, I think it's about 20mins? We go past Point Cook on the way to Ocean Grove when we visit relatives.

Good luck matey
Dolly


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Never ever said it was crap.... I have always said OZ is a cultural desert and Melbourne is the best of the lot. Why must I live here and throw away rent? I need to be here for a few years more so why not invest... take a chance?


Yeah i agree, i hated renting, always did - you got your eye on something else?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Australia changes people.. and tuff nuts to crack too... Halo being the toughest. 
I like that


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Australia changes people.. and tuff nuts to crack too... Halo being the toughest.
> I like that


I will still eventually go back home....... Have some fun in the sun and then back to reality......

Q: Doesn't the pseudo Ozzie-pride just burn....?

And whats with Netball..... 

Now to find a house.... I need to commute to the city so... What to do...
Rent and be miserable!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> Australia changes people.. and tuff nuts to crack too... Halo being the toughest.
> I like that


Wait till you get over here Anj


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

sc, i cant wait, just that the DIAC doesnt want me there any sooner


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> sc, i cant wait, just that the DIAC doesnt want me there any sooner


Give me their address - i'll kick their asses for ya, see if I can draft in the boys to get you that quick visa!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hehehehe

will you really do that for me??
I hope they wont go completely against me after all the kickin tht they get from u


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> hehehehe
> 
> will you really do that for me??
> I hope they wont go completely against me after all the kickin tht they get from u


 I won't leave any marks!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hehehehe i call that kick smart


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> hehehehe i call that kick smart


Yeah a good kick start is all ya need


----------

